# John Deere Skidder 440 B



## austrian logger (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello!
I am from Austria and I have bought a John Deere Skidder 440 B and now i am searching for an instruction manual and a spare parts catalog.
Maybe anyone of you can help me to get this, because in austria it is very difficult to get informations about this skidder.
What i also need is a dealer where i can buy spare parts new or used.
Thank You!
I hope you can read this what i write because my english is not really perfect.

















With friendly greetings
Helmut


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 21, 2011)

Manuals are available through Deere, at least in North America. The link shows downloadable electronic copies available, so I would try calling or emailing them in hopes of getting an electronic copy over there.

Order Manuals and Parts Catalogs from John Deere

The next link is as close as I could come to a dealer locator on the Austrian site. My English is poor enough that I'm not ready to start reading foreign languages yet  

Vertriebspartner / Landtechnik / ger-AT / AT / Home - John Deere Importeur Österreich

Hope this helps.


----------



## austrian logger (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice looking machine .. You have a more daunting challenge than I finding a TimberJack manual for my skidder . Good Luck .


----------



## nhlogga (Jul 1, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> Nice looking machine .. You have a more daunting challenge than I finding a TimberJack manual for my skidder . Good Luck .


 


I think timberjack manuals are available thru john deere as deere bought timberjack


----------

